# Urgent help



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone know a person in Townsville called Steven Jones, I am desperate to get hold of him, and the mobile number i have is off.....

Can anyone help..... Please PM Me.......

I have to get hold of him tonight !!

URGENTLY

Thanks


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

have u tried 1223 giving the details?? they can give ph numbers if there not private

good luck mrs I


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

open that bloody big big its yellow
YELLOW PAGES!
that sometimes works when im stalking people


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried the pages !! No Luck ....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

stalk harder!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

try google,sometimes when im stalking again that works....also that google that has the map gets there houses!! u can see there house!!! stalk baby


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

jordan im rather scared of u now lol!!

Mrs I, would calling the permit place help? u might be able to get a contact detail from them or get them to contact him and pass on ur details? that might take a while tho

hopefully someone on here knows them

surely someone does!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe jordan can find him for me !!

I am supposed to be importing animals tomorrow but cannot due to permits and cannot get hold of him.

Trying mobile more often than every hour, maybe i have been suckered in !! 

Any help would be great ....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

lama i stalk you everyday,look at your facebook,myspace,aps account,i even googled you in but it came up with a chick with no teeth....didnt think that was you
lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

mrs l i have a order out im not aloud on google,the cops took the yellow pages..


----------



## swaddo (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL ... oh noes!!


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

ahhah mrs I i didnt think of that have u tried facebook? u might find him on there!
u could then just ask one of his friends for his number if he doesnt contact u

jordan the one with no teeth is me, im pretty hot huh


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

lama you are sexy! whats ur number?
ANYONE GOT LAMAS NUMBER?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Can we get back on topic, i am very concerned .....


----------



## DrNick (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably not his real name :?

Did you get his address?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 28, 2008)

okay okay sorry mrs l,hope you found him
=P


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

see everyone IM GOOD AT SOMETHING!

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"bleep" 
THERE U GO lol[/FONT]


----------



## levis04 (Oct 28, 2008)

pretty sure she had the mobile number!!


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

i tried it and it was on when i called just to make sure the one i had wasnt dc


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep i have the mobile number, thanks anyway lana.

Will have to just keep trying


----------



## DrNick (Oct 28, 2008)

lets ALL call him :evil:


----------



## Soldiers_Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe if we all trying ringing him he might answer one person, and we could tell him to call Mrs I?


----------



## missllama (Oct 28, 2008)

lol well i wasnt going to post a number up that was dc coz that would have been stupid, try that number now taryn


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

well i guess at least he maybe a real person considering you found that information, lana if he is on facebook can you message him for me please, i dont have face book. ask him to call me urgently


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe you should take that number off just in case its not approriate to post it !

Dont want to get in any trouble !

Will keep trying i spose ...

ARRAGGHHHH


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think he would appreciate his number being posted on the forums without his permission somehow.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes hence why i asked for it to be edited !


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

Please PM me any details


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

It rings but goes to leave your number..


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone does know him and can get hold of him please tell him its urgent that he contact me.

I cannot receive the animals he plans to send tomorrow without the correct details for an import permit.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you any other details and if you have already parted with cash (sounds like you have), how did you pay him?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an address, the mobile, and the wrong license number or a total misunderstanding on something, he has other ads placed around the place so i hope its just a case of a misunderstanding somewhere along the way. I am a positive person will have to wait and see what happens i guess, and yes have parted with cash via bank tranfer.

Im sure (i hope) its just a misunderstanding along the way somewhere, he sure does have a few messages left for him when he turns his phone back on.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 28, 2008)

The only thing i am concerned about is if he doesnt turn his phone on and puts the animals on the plane with no import permit in place.

Will ring Parks in the am.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I have an address, the mobile, and the wrong license number or a total misunderstanding on something, he has other ads placed around the place so i hope its just a case of a misunderstanding somewhere along the way. I am a positive person will have to wait and see what happens i guess, and yes have parted with cash via bank tranfer.
> 
> Im sure (i hope) its just a misunderstanding along the way somewhere, he sure does have a few messages left for him when he turns his phone back on.


 
Positive is always the way to be. 

You can trace bank tranfers (I was worried you would say western union or something), if it is a con then it is a crime for the police. I'm assuming his info in other ads is the same as what you have .

I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Still hasnt returned my calls, not looking too good, been trying since 6.30 am this morning, will ring parks when they open at 8.30 and find out what to do i guess.


----------



## Eylandt (Oct 29, 2008)

Think I found him. Check your PMs Mrs l


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

If anyone knows him or can get hold of him and get him to call me before 11.00 am, so i can sort this out, i will give them a single hatchie of either milii, levis or occidentalis !!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Just rang AAE they said it doesnt look like anything on that particular plane of that nature...

Hmmm..... wont answer calls and looks like no animals on plane !!

I will give him an hour and ring aae back to make sure, then i will be off to police station !!


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

its a bit wierd that no one on here knows him, considering the types of reptiles he breeds and sells, hopefully he has just had something urgent come up and hasnt been able to get to the phone, have u tried calling the parks and wildlife yet to see if u can get a number or address from them?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

They wont give out that sort of information to just anyone.

It is funny, although he still has ads listed on plink.

Im so angry right now !


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 29, 2008)

Man won't you look silly if there's a legitimate reason as to why their phone is off...like maybe they've been in an accident and they are in hospital? Who knows.


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> They wont give out that sort of information to just anyone.
> 
> It is funny, although he still has ads listed on plink.
> 
> Im so angry right now !




can u ask them to call him and let him know the situation? im sure they would do that if u tell them u were expecting them on a plane today there not and u cant contact him and u dont no if he is dodgey

re. tats comment, i dont think anyone would look silly when there animals they paid lots of money for arnt on a plane and they panic about it, it makes sence, she doesnt know he could be in hospital he could be dodgey u never know


----------



## falconboy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> maybe they've been in an accident and they are in hospital?



And if he's not, I reckon after Mrs I is finished with him he will be!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Man won't you look silly if there's a legitimate reason as to why their phone is off...like maybe they've been in an accident and they are in hospital? Who knows.


 

And i would apologise whole heartedly ....

Put yourself in my shoes and wonder why i am concerned...

Believe me if i am wrong i will be very apologetic....


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

falconboy said:


> And if he's not, I reckon after Mrs I is finished with him he will be!!!


 

Lol....


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 29, 2008)

Where were the animals advertised in the first place? Please don't tell me you organised freight from a person you have never heard of met before from ads on petlink!
My rule as far as petlink goes is, pick up only, first you see the animal then the licence then you buy.

What did parks say about the licence details? 
Have you googled the number they have given you to?


----------



## falconboy (Oct 29, 2008)

So Mrs I, what exactly is the issue? Did you organise freight etc prior to import permits being approved?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Well the animals were in QLd i was in SA no way i could see them or sight his license.

Parks said license number and address dont match up.

Nothing in google for the license number.

In future i will ask for drivers license and parks license photocopied and faxed to me before proceeding with anything,


----------



## Kyro (Oct 29, 2008)

Doesn't the parcel have to have a copy of the movement advice attached to it, which make it fairly easy for AAE to check if it's on board or not? I hope it all works out for you Mrs I.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

The issue is that he rang monday and told me would ship wednesday i said he couldnt without my import permit, and that i woudl ring it to him tuesday, tuesday parks said that the license number and address dont match up and that they cannot grant permit.

I have tried calling more than every hour since 9 am yesterday with no response.

Just about to ring aae and double check there was nothing on the plane,


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Well thats if they are even on the plane Kyro !!

Will soon find out....


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 29, 2008)

Google his mobile number, should show up anywhere else he has advertised.
Google the email used as well.
It might show up another contact number.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

No reptiles listed on that plane flight


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok these are this persons adds, if anyone knows him or of him or enquired and may have a different contact number please pm me,

I have deleted the email phone number.

Posted by (queensland) on 15-Oct-08 09:16 PM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement 
two pairs, bright colours, original tails, very active $500pr

four young, unsexed $150 




Posted by (queensland) on 15-Oct-08 09:20 PM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement these are true cornutus. nice big geckos, original tails. hard species to find for sale.

i have 3 breeding pairs, all females carrying two eggs right now, for $1000pr. also have four unsexable young 3months old, $300ea. have four eggs ready to hatch in 1-2 weeks, will be $250ea at 1 week old and feeding. will take orders pref for all that hatch.

clearing due only to family court matter.



Posted by (queensland) on 17-Oct-08 11:57 AM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement 
platinum macs in ad below are sold, thankyou.
perthensis still available due to money falling through, cannot sell to victoria.
sale getting urgent.best offers, 2 breeding pairs available (currently incubating 2 clutches), would like to ship them by 27th.

Posted by (queensland) on 4-Oct-08 05:10 PM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement 
2 adult breeding pairs of pygmy pythons $6000pr, incubating 2 clutches right now.
breeding pair black-headed monitors 1200, female is gravid right now. 17 young last year.
northern velvet geckos 4adult pr 250pr. 8 x 2-4month olds $50ea.
Cornutus leaf-tail geckos, 3 adult pairs, $1000pr
4 x 3mth olds, $300 ea
3 adult asper females, $500 each
stimsons pythons, ltc newman area, $1000pr, 3pr plenty of matings so could produce for you.

5 yearling jungles, $200 ea fair quality.

2 west coast black head females, $500 ea

prefer email but you can call me 
email me if you want photos, ok

can personally deliver to sydney or newcastle after 27th October, if you have import permits done. otherwise, buyer pays freight. must all be gone by end of the month due to family court matter.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd be heading to the police station, at least Parks can give the Police any details they have for the guy & they can check it out for you.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Will be heading to the police station in about an hours time, between myself and someone else we are waiting on calls from QLD parks and SA parks.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe he`s been locked up!! When did you hear from him last Taryn?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Monday morning


----------



## Hetty (Oct 29, 2008)

Those prices look too good to be true.

Good luck.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Oct 29, 2008)

If any of his details are correct then the police should be able to tell you if something has happened to him.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like he was for real,even offered to deliver them to people in sydney/newcastle.I reckon his been locked up on the ''family matter''.
anyways good luck mrs l,hope the best for you.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Will keep researching and trying to find out who where he is, will head to the police station soon.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 29, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> .I reckon his been locked up on the ''family matter''.



LOL. Quite possible. :lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone live in Townsville near to the Townsville Grammer School, ?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

SA Parks just rang me and apparently someone else in SA has also been shafted.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

and no one lives at the address by that name and by the looks of it no one in that state has a permit with that name

its pretty sad there are people out there that would sink that low!


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 29, 2008)

This is why you ring and check all permit number, details etc before handing over any money!!!!
Sorry you had to learn the hard way


----------



## Fester (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> SA Parks just rang me and apparently someone else in SA has also been shafted.
> 
> Mrs I
> 
> xxx


 
That's a bugger Taryn. If he is a scammer I bet he has all bases covered and the
chance of the police finding him and prosecuting is remote. I hope it is not the case
and you get your animals.

Cheers, Ray


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

i dont no fester, he seems to have been a bit sloppy with some things, hopefully she will get her money back and the other lady who has been scammed aswel


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs I, karren and others in townsville has said that now its up to police and banks, theres nothing much they can do about it now that it is proven to be a scam, he is deffinatly not a permit holder, deffinatly not living at the address


----------



## coz666 (Oct 29, 2008)

no internet in jail , maybe he is locked up.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 29, 2008)

Feel sorry for you Taryn, and hope you get your money back....
but by looking at his other adds and the fact it was on petlink, i dont see why it didnt ring any alarm bells with you before it got this far!

All the best, see you soon!


----------



## Sel (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my god!

How much money did you give him??
What did the police say ?? Maybe he IS in jail.. eeek

Hope you get your money back! Or your animals at least


----------



## HAVAGO (Oct 29, 2008)

I would send a pm to Luke (Iceman) he lives around that area and may know who he is... Worth a try


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

HAVAGO said:


> I would send a pm to Luke (Iceman) he lives around that area and may know who he is... Worth a try




its too late for that the guy is a scammer its all been confirmed the address doesnt have anyone there by that name the person with that name doesnt hold a permit and the permit number doesnt exist

and its happend to another person, 1 that we know of so far there may be more


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 29, 2008)

I suggest you put a thread on petlink if you haven't already done so. 
Asking for whoever else has been scammed by this guy to contact you to form a case against him.
Every little bit of info will help and if he hasn't been smart enough to cover all his tracks (the bank account must belong to either him or someone he knows right) then you will all have a chance of getting your money back. 
Although im not sure if victims compensation covers scams and my bet is hes already spent whatever money has been paid to him.....


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Have been to the police station they will track through his bank details where it was set up etc, there is at least one other person in SA that has been done by him and i am sure more around the place, if anyone has been done please PM me so we can swap police report numbers so that they link up.

The police were really good and will also be contacting the Military Police, as he gave an Barracks address.

I will be posting details on all forums, this is someone to watch out for !!

I was nieve yes........ but i am not a person to let things go too easily and i will keep searching for him and the army is very interested in finding this person, it will go to the federal police due to being an interstate issue.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

i am not registered with petlink as i dont have a non free email account


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 29, 2008)

Email petlink with the info also, they may be able to provide the police with the ip etc of where the ad was posted from.

[email protected]


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks becs


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh and yes i feel like a fool. .....


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh and if anyone is sitting there going hahaha, and you know him have a concious and let me know who he is, i will keep it confidential where it came from ..


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

I found an old petlink ad of his a wanted add, for water dragons in the suburb of picton, under the name christopher69 with the same email address.

It may be easy to scam people on the net but its also a great tool to track and trace people too !!!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 29, 2008)

get him mrs l. 
=P


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Will offer a nice reward to anyone that provides information that leads to finding him...


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Even if you have not yet bought from him, but have had contact with him please PM or email me any information, any information will be kept confidential at your request .


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry Mrs I but i think he conned you,i hope the police 2 catch him and he gets what he deserves,next time Dont part with any cash,make sure you have the correct details,license number,address etc.Sorry again..


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks pythons, i have learnt my lesson and believe me he will learn his too.


----------



## itbites (Oct 29, 2008)

So sad when you can't trust a person to do the right thing 
Very disheartening indeed!! 
Sorry to hear you've fallen victim to this low life!
It's just a shame that there are people out there like this critter :evil:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Oct 29, 2008)

I think this calls for vigilante justice!!


----------



## cougars (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope you get your $$ back.:x


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

can anyone do an ip check from an email address, it came into my hotmail so i dont have the usual options like you do in outlook.

I have done a search and only can come up witht the host address, not the users


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Have spoken to two other people that were also in contact with this person, luckily they had not transferred money as yet.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you dot in contact with him yet?


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs I, you should be able to trace his IP from email with outlook.

Infact I think its the only one you can.

I'll PM you the details now.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 29, 2008)

The only thing the IP will show is what ISP he uses - and it already looks like he uses Bigpond going by his email address. You MIGHT be able to tell which exchange he uses if on ADSL. 

You can't do anything about it but forward the IP and rest of the headers to the police if it gets that far.


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 29, 2008)

His headers will show unless he knows how to not show them but I doubt they will have covered them..

You can get the IP address it came from (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) and if you get that, and forward it to the provider, you could almost certainly find where the computer is, right?

EDIT - Maybe not where the computer is, but get more details.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry to hear, hope ya catch him.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ersatz said:


> His headers will show unless he knows how to not show them but I doubt they will have covered them..
> 
> You can get the IP address it came from (I think, correct me if I'm wrong) and if you get that, and forward it to the provider, you could almost certainly find where the computer is, right?
> 
> EDIT - Maybe not where the computer is, but get more details.



I doubt an ISP will ever give an individual any information. The only ones they will give info to are law enforcement. And I'd be surprised if the boys and girls in blue would even bother going that far.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Mrs I. I hope that the police or Mp's track him down. The army takes a very dim veiw towards fraudsters.


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Sorry to hear about this Mrs I. I hope that the police or Mp's track him down. The army takes a very dim veiw towards fraudsters.




yea in some ways its probably lucky he used a military address, because now they are even more people looking into it, and im sure that the military police wont let the people who got scammed down!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

I have his telstra exchange ip address, and falconboy because it is not just me and there is one other person in SA and more interstate, they will be taking the matter further, as well as the fact he is giving a Military Base as an address.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 29, 2008)

MP's lol, "with the troops, for the troops"
wanna be's, they cant find a sandwich in a lunchbox.


----------



## missllama (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I have his telstra exchange ip address, and falconboy because it is not just me and there is one other person in SA and more interstate, they will be taking the matter further, as well as the fact he is giving a Military Base as an address.




yea i must admit the person who is incharge of the military base was not impressed and sounded really mad about what this scammer has done, they are deffinatly taking it seriously and the ball is already rolling with finding this low life


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this, I hope they catch him and you get all your money back!!! (And the others get theirs back too). Its horrible that there are scum like this out there!!


----------



## Lewy (Oct 29, 2008)

If i may ask how menny $$$ did u send to him???

Lewy


----------



## Eylandt (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi I can 100% confirm that the perosn you sent the money to was not a Steven Jones in Townsville, QLD


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 29, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> yea i must admit the person who is incharge of the military base was not impressed and sounded really mad about what this scammer has done, they are deffinatly taking it seriously and the ball is already rolling with finding this low life



Yeah, when they give Afghanistan/Iraq a rest, they will be sure to look into it. For _sure_.

Nonetheless, the matter has been passed on to every State and Govt, (military and civilian) department known, and I guess it's in their collective hands now.

Please, enough.


----------



## Jozz (Oct 29, 2008)

No **** sherlock


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope you nail this bastard.
Glad I could help you.

Whats the penalty like for fraud?


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Me too , thanks for your help, Im sure the police will find the information you helped me with very informative


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 29, 2008)

The bastard is nailed


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Mods please delete and close this thread now, 

Taken care of !!


----------



## Hetty (Oct 29, 2008)

aww, we want details!


----------



## Radar (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice work all.


----------



## falconboy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hetty said:


> aww, we want details!



Yeah, ya can't ask for our help then leave us in the dark!! :shock:


----------



## Hetty (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Agreed.

Is it embarrassing MrsI? :lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

No i will fill everyone else in when things have eventuated....

Dont want to give anything out just yet


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 29, 2008)

She probably can't reveal anything until police action/legal proceedings are underway.

Glad to hear that things are being sorted out. Let us know when you can.


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 29, 2008)

Waiting and watching, glad its happening, well done


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

Lets just say he has till 9am to contact me, and i drop charges


----------



## Sel (Oct 29, 2008)

oooo how interesting!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 29, 2008)

Stick to your guns


----------



## dragons75 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> Lets just say he has till 9am to contact me, and i drop charges



Bugger that this is a huge blight on our hobby and there should be no second chances for thieving scum . Even if the courts eventually go lightly on this pr....k he deserves many stressfull slepless nights IMO


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

I very much doubt i will receive a phone call, ......

I will keep you all posted, and let every mod on every forum i have posted know the outcome.


----------



## Fester (Oct 29, 2008)

Geeze Taryn, you ought to get a job as a private dick!!


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope it all works out well in the end Mrs I 

Your a trusting person, shame you've had to go thru all the STRESS tho, for an a...hole

Always remeber to do your ( home work 1st ) 

Good luck


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 29, 2008)

Let this be a lesson to all................dont do any business or send any money to anyone you havent checked out.........not rocket science really.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 29, 2008)

weet-bix said:


> Let this be a lesson to all................dont do any business or send any money to anyone you havent checked out.........not rocket science really.


 

No its not, but i was not the only one fooled by this thug !

Karma karma karma !!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 30, 2008)

turn your phone off so he cant contact you before 9am and continue with the legal proceedings!


----------



## euphorion (Oct 30, 2008)

can't wait to hear what happens


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

I have has more people contact me that have been in contact with this thug to buy animals, all your help is appriciated


----------



## Wench (Oct 30, 2008)

aren't there heaps of scams like this going on at the moment??? ppl say, buy this reptile, they pay for it, its "apparently" put on a plane and ...... then nothing. i haven't read the whole thread though so i could be wrong.

hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

9am here, back to the police station !


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

More people found that have been ripped off by this guy, see pet link !


----------



## Lewy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hehehe love the pet-link add u put on good job


----------



## missllama (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/1024835.html

poor bugger, dont no if u guys have seen this one yet


----------



## Sonya (Oct 30, 2008)

*Buyer beware!!!!!*

*INTERNET SALES*​*BUYER BEWARE!!*​​Over the past few months we have noticed a high level of illegal activity on the Internet regarding the sale of wildlife. 

I therefore ask all permit holders to exercise judgment and due care when dealing with interstate customers in the purchase of fauna. 

The NPW Regulations state that a person who intends importing a protected animal must at least 48 hours before importation give notice in writing stating:
_(i) The species of the animal which is to be imported; and the name and address of the person who had possession of the animal, before importation and the name and address of the person who will have possession of the animal after importation, (ii) the manner of importation; and, (iii) the time and place of importation._

Please understand that (Ref: _NP&W Act Section 60) _*the onus lies* *with the permit holder (yourself) *to ensure the individual you are dealing with regarding importation has a permit to keep and sell in their state and most importantly has been provided an export permit (or movement advice) from the state they live in.

*Please note:* The approval of an Import Permit does not confirm that the stock from interstate is from legal tender. Therefore we suggest that you obtain a copy of the seller’s export or movement advice prior to the purchase as this will provide you with confirmation that the Fauna Licensing Unit (interstate) has approved the export.

If you have any information or concerns regarding the importation of wildlife, please contact the Manager, Fauna Permit Unit on ph 8124 4803.


----------



## slacker (Oct 30, 2008)

Sonya said:


> Therefore we suggest that you obtain a copy of the seller’s export or movement advice prior to the purchase as this will provide you with confirmation that the Fauna Licensing Unit (interstate) has approved the export.



That will provide the buyer with no such assurance at all. In Queensland the EPA do not approve nor issue completed movement advices (akin to export permits) as is done in NSW. These documents, in QLD, are completed by the seller at their convenience and do not in any way provide buyers with an assurance that the supposed permit holder actually has the animals, or even the appropriate permit.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe all the License holders in Qld need to lobby to have this changed via a petition or something.

We need to try stop people like this, i gather thats why this person said he was in Qld.


----------



## slacker (Oct 30, 2008)

Why? So that the legitimate people have to wait 3 weeks to get an export/import permit as in NSW?

I would, if unsure about a particular seller, simply ask for their permit number and give the EPA a call. They should be able to tell you if it's a valid wildlife permit number or not.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

Another person just contacted me we are totaling close to $10,000 so far in money that has gone to this person.

All information given to me is passed onto the appropriate people, if you have been in contact with the person and are awaiting reptiles DONT WAIT go to the police station an make a report...


----------



## slacker (Oct 30, 2008)

Hope you nail the offending person. Good luck with it, Mrs I.


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

This person is NOT in Townsville !!


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry you've had to go through all this rubbish! Some people are seriously in need of a conscience! Fingers crossed that this person is caught!


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 30, 2008)

I wonder how easy it would be to set up an 'escrow' service like you can on ebay - where a 3rd party is involved who hold the money until its been confirmed that a deal is legit??


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 30, 2008)

Get em Mrs I!



EDIT: Give me an update later


----------



## swaddo (Oct 30, 2008)

Sweet. I'll start one up now. OK everybody, trust me with your money ... I have an honest face :twisted:

Escrow is not such a good option either. There are (or were) many escrow scams on ebay


----------



## Ninjaette (Oct 30, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

I will be asking for 3 forms of ID (photocopied and faxed through) and the movement advices in full, as well as ringing the state dept and confirming details before any transactions in future, unless i have dealt with the person before, and if people dont want to deal with me because of that then so be it.

Thank you to the person who helped me last night - you will receieve a belated xmas present when my eggs hatch !


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope all works out well for you and all the others! 

Sounds like a real case is building against him and sometime, I'm sure, this (bleep) will slip up and will be caught. Fingers crossed! Please let us know how things works out


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you to everyone for your support.


----------



## =bECS= (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, 10g and i bet theres plenty more that are new to the hobby and haven't come forward yet!
That would be a major case of fraud wouldn't it? 10g is alot of cash and im sure there would be plenty more, this is most likley not the first time he has scammed people, i just hope for your sake he is still in the country!

If this has been occurring alot more regularly, hopefully it will make DECC in all states have a closer look at their import and export system and maybe consider a nation wide system be put in place, so it makes it harder for people in certain states to get away with it!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 30, 2008)

Also major fraud to be impersonating living at an Army Barracks !!


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/1024835.html
> 
> poor bugger, dont no if u guys have seen this one yet



That's gold. I'd hazard a guess and say that he isnt reading Petlink at present. And, the deadline passed. Charges will be pressed.
As i suggested yesterday, you have lots of people on the case CSI-style, and it's been reported to every authority in the land, so why not leave it at that? You got got. It's a shame for sure, but hopefully you'll learn from it.
Bumping it probably wont help you as everyone's seen it. Good luck.


----------

